# new woman continued? in due time I think



## skinnie minnie (Sep 12, 2006)

How's this...Mr. Smith is sitting in a chair in Jenny's office. He is seated next to his fairly voluptuous and upset looking wife. His eyes are cast down at his hands with their long red nails. He tugs nervously at the hem of his too short, too tight skirt with one hand and scratches his pantyhose covered knee with the other. His stomach growls with hunger, as his wife has had him on a very strict diet for months now. He has a hard time keeping his head down because he can't believe the sight that greeted him when he walked through Jenny's office door minutes earlier. He had never seen a woman as large as Jenny before in his life. My goodness, and such an exagerated hourglass figure had only been seen in his imagination. Still....she WAS very pretty. Not as pretty as Mary, but...


----------



## parksy (Nov 3, 2006)

:smitten: That sound's an excellant start would love too read a continuation of this story thank you.


----------



## Tommy (Dec 18, 2006)

Will you be continuing The New Woman soon? Even If you just post a small chapter at a time..... I can't wait to read what BIG plans they have instore for the very stict DIETING Mr. Smith! 
( maybe a bit more for the HOLIDAYS????)


----------

